# I had so many clothes that I could barely pack (or fit) them all in my suitcase.



## yuechu

大家好！

I recently went on vacation and was wondering how to say “I had so many clothes (put aside for the trip) that I could barely pack (or fit) them all in my suitcase.” (Actually, this is not true but is just a sentence I was thinking of)
Would anyone know how to say this in Chinese?

Thanks!


----------



## Jake_Chan

我的衣服有这么多，行李箱都快装不下了。


----------



## yuechu

That's great. Thanks, Jake_Chan! 😃

Is it also possible to use the verbs 放 or 搁 here, or would those sound 别扭?


----------



## Jake_Chan

yuechu said:


> Is it also possible to use the verbs 放 or 搁 here, or would those sound 别扭?


一点也不别扭。其中，'搁'会更口语化一些和偏北方一些。两个词的使用都很精准。Good job!


----------



## yuechu

Thanks! 😊


----------



## henter

Jake_Chan said:


> 一点也不别扭。其中，'搁'会更口语化一些和偏北方一些。两个词的使用都很精准。Good job!


 Personally, I'd prefer to use 放.我的衣服有这么多，行李箱都放快不下了. Indeed， 这里用装也可以。


----------



## henter

还有一个是塞。这个也常用，比如这个皮包空间太窄了，我要想个法子把我这件裤子塞进去。


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for your suggestions, Henter! 




henter said:


> 行李箱都放快不下了


Do you mind if I ask: What does 不下了 mean here? It's my first time seeing this structure.




henter said:


> 我要想个法子把我这件裤子*塞*进去


Also, how do you pronounce 塞 here? Is it sāi or sè?


----------



## pimlicodude

yuechu said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, Henter!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind if I ask: What does 不下了 mean here? It's my first time seeing this structure.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, how do you pronounce 塞 here? Is it sāi or sè?


This is sāi. sè means to block up or obstruct.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Pimlicodude! 
I saw the translation "to stuff" for 塞 sè, so I was just curious whether it could work here as well! (to stuff a suitcase full of something)


----------



## pimlicodude

yuechu said:


> Thanks, Pimlicodude!
> I saw the translation "to stuff" for 塞 sè, so I was just curious whether it could work here as well! (to stuff a suitcase full of something)


It's possible that some native speakers might confuse them, but in Standard Mandarin, there is a difference. Wenlin has:

1239 塞 [sāi] fill in, stuff; cork  [sè] 堵塞 block up  [sài] 关塞
塞¹sāi* {C} v. fill/stuff in; stop up | Xiàshuǐdào yòu sāi le. 下水道又塞了。 The sewer is clogged up again. ◆b.f. ①stopper; cork 塞子 sāizi 软木塞 ruǎnmùsāi(r) ②〈Ch. med.〉 obstruction
塞²sài {E} b.f. place of strategic importance; border pass 关塞 guānsài 塞外 Sàiwài
塞⁵sè {E} b.f. block up; obstruct 堵塞 dǔsè 塞责 ²sèzé


----------



## yuechu

It's also possible that the dictionary I use has errors!

Thanks for showing me the definitions from Wenlin, Pimlicodude! It looks like a more reliable and comprehensive source


----------

